# Solenoid on 6 port kohler DTV shower valve



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

We changed the # 3/4 solenoid valve in the control box for a 6 port Kohler DTV shower valve. The 4 shower head cluster in the ceiling was not allowing water to flow on a consistent basis. Has anybody else worked on or installed these DTV systems?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I've installed one, never worked on one though.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Have a wiring diagram?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That there is just genius. 

Lets put a bunch of overcomplicated electronics in the shower..................

Gee, a bibb washer or cartridge just wont do it. Way to go kohler.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I installed one and had to fix one thing I did wrong, the solenoids that were not to control anything had to be tied back into the system, they couldn't just be capped! Is this a brand new system or one that worked then failed?

never had to work on one, now that I moved on the east coast I am in an area where I don't think they will be very popular.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like they have redesigned it since I installed one. I seem to recall having individual solenoids.


----------

